# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Karlsruhe - Tarifa 5. Juli 2009

## mistral1111

Hi!

Fahre am 5. Juli 2009 mit dem VW-Bus los Richtung Tarifa und suche Mitfahrer. Materialtransport und andere Stopps oder Startpunkte sind kein Problem.

einfach unter 0176 83067115 melden!

Gre Martin

----------

